# Sweetie's pups/ update pics



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got the update pics. Little Sweetie continues to be a great Mom , but also doesnt want to leave her humans side. She will go outside if accompanied by the human, but is fearful of being left out there and comes right back in when they do. She surely was a house dog, because she is totally housebroke, but must have been made to stay outside for some reason. Poor baby.. Her kids are adorable and will be looking for special homes for them and Sweetie too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

They are just darling. Thank you for sharing their photo and updating us on Sweetie. Poor little girl, what she must have been through. I wish they could stay together. They are the first beings she's been able to call her own.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh goodness, they are darling :wub: 

Poor Sweetie, if rescues could talk....


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

How cute are they! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They are just precious!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

They are adorable! I agree it would be great if Sweetie could stay with her babies :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Absolutely precious Edie. 

What a story!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

They are just precious. :wub: Poor Sweetie - I'm so glad her life is only going to get better! I can't imagine what she's been through. :smcry:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, they are absolutely adorable. They will have no problem finding homes. Sounds like Sweetie won't either. That picture just melts my heart. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

what a sweet sweet darling. i hope that where-ever she goes she learns to trust and know that its ok to have a little fun outside. Bless her heart for being such a great mom.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: lovely


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nothing like baby pictures to lift one's spirits :smheat: :wub: 

They are so precious. I'm glad mommy is doing so well!!!!! I hope she finds the perfect forever home and lives happily ever after.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are just precious! :wub: :wub:


----------

